# POC VPD 2.0 gut??? oder noch besserer Knieschoner???



## danielg40 (18. Juli 2012)

Servus,
hatte vor 11Wochen eine üble Pattelafraktur (Kniescheibe gebrochen).
Hatte Dainese Knie/Schienbeinschoner an!

Wahrscheinlich hat es mir den lenker in nem Anlieger ins Knie gerammt, weiss es nicht genau

Jetzt will ich die besten Knieschoner überhaupt haben...

Othesen von Asterisk oder Othema kammen auch in die Auswahl, wurde mir aber von abgeraten wegen zu arger Knieunterstützung!!

Jetzt habe ich gerade sämtliche Schoner daheim zum anprobieren!

POC - Bone VPD
POC- Joint VPD 2.0 long
Poc - joint VPD 2.0 kurz
Raceface - ambush d30
RAceface - rally DH
Raceface - rally FR
Raceface - flank leg
661- rage knee
661- evo knee
alpinestars - moab knee
IXS - assault signature knee

wobei die Raceface Rally und der POC Bone ja eher wie eishockey schoner wirken!!

Am geilsten fühlen sich echt die POC VPD 2.0 long an...

Was meint ihr vom Schutz her??Welches sind da die besten,,, können die POC VPD 2.0 was?

dank euch


----------



## Agile (20. Juli 2012)

Race Face 2012 schützen Knie und Schienbein am besten. Leider sind die für längeres pedalieren nicht so gut.

IXS Assault Rinderknecht sind super, decken aber nicht wie die Race Face das komplette Schienbein ab. Pedalieren kann man mit denen super, Tragekomfort - TOP!
Hier ein Review:
http://www.fraktur-magazin.de/sonstiges/2012/ixsassaultknee/ixsassaultknee.php

661 Knieschoner liegen bei mir im Keller. Top Schutz aba wenn mal so wie bei mir die Flat Pedale aufs Schienbein knallt und man nur noch ne klaffende Wunde sieht, fährt man nur mehr mit Schienbeinschoner. 

POC hat mein Kumpel. mMn zu überteuertes Zeug. Verarbeitung ist nicht top, Plastikteile lösen sich vom Schoner etc etc....

Wenn du kompletten Schutz haben willst, nimm die Race Face 2012 FR.
Falls du noch pedalieren möchtest nimm die IXS Assault.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (20. Juli 2012)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich die besten Knieschoner überhaupt haben...
> ...
> Was meint ihr vom Schutz her??Welches sind da die besten?


wenn die "besten" die sind, die am besten schützen, und wenn komfort etc. eine untergeordnete rolle spielen: 
hartschalen-protektoren sind sicherer.


----------



## Agile (20. Juli 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


> wenn die "besten" die sind, die am besten schützen, und wenn komfort etc. eine untergeordnete rolle spielen:
> hartschalen-protektoren sind sicherer.



also die Race Face


----------



## dubbel (20. Juli 2012)

Agile schrieb:


> also die Race Face


 nein.


----------



## dubbel (20. Juli 2012)

ach so: "fox launch pro" fehlen in der auflistung.


----------



## danielg40 (20. Juli 2012)

Aber die langen POC VPD machen mir in sachen Sicherheit auch ziemlich den besten eindruck!

habe da mal mit stumpfen gegenständen dagegen gehauen, kein unterschied zu hartschallen zu spüren!

bei den IXS assault kommt sogar mehr vom schlag durch wie bei den POC!

Und die anderen weichen 661 rage und evo, gehen gar nicht, da kommen die schläge im vergleich regelrecht durch!!!

bei den langen POC ist das obere Schienbein ja auch etwas abgedeckt!

Das Material von den POC VPD 2.0 scheinen mir die Kraft am besten aufzunehmen...


----------



## dubbel (20. Juli 2012)

versuch's mal mit solchen kräften, die deine patella zerlegen.


----------



## danielg40 (20. Juli 2012)

Ja hattest du die VPD 2.0 mal in der Hand bzw. erfahrungen dazu?
Die sind ja schon ziemlich hart, also nicht wirkliche schaumstoffteile wie die von 661 etc.!


----------



## dubbel (20. Juli 2012)

du hast 2 einflussfaktoren: dicke/härte des schaums (deformation), und mit bzw. ohne plastikschale (diffusion). 
am sichersten ist ein dicker schaum mit plastikschale. 

und: ja, ich hatte die_ joint VPD 2.0 _schon in der hand - nicht umsonst bietet POC ja weiterhin die _bone_ an.


----------



## danielg40 (20. Juli 2012)

und haste auch schon mal auf die schoner mit nem gegenstand dagegen gekolpft wenn sie am knie sind?
Also ich habe da wirklich mit ordentlich kraft drauf geklopft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (20. Juli 2012)

mit solchen kräften, die deine patella zerlegen? 

mal anders gefragt: warum sonst bietet POC die _bone _mit hartschale an?

bei beratungsresistenz ist die diskussion doch müßig: 
wenn dir die POC joint so gut gefallen, dann kaufst du sie dir am besten. 
wenn es dir um maximalen schutz geht, dann kauf das mit maximalem schutz, nicht das modell mit bewegungsfreiheit, komfort und belüftung.


----------



## danielg40 (20. Juli 2012)

ja keine ahnung, das heisst ja nicht das die Bone dadurch besseren schutz bieten!?

meinst du auch die VPD 2.0, also die neuen?
weil die alten einfachen sind viel weicher!


----------



## aibeekey (20. Juli 2012)

hat er doch schon erklärt?!

schaumstoff, möglichst dick -> absorbiert die energie
hartschale -> verteilt das ganze auf größere fläche

wenn der innere schaumstoff also der gleiche ist, bieten die poc bone auch den besseren schutz

dein "test" als solches ist keiner. die energie, die du bräuchtest, um letztlich nen unterschied zwischen hartschale und schaumstoff/gel allein zu spüren, möchte man sich nicht wirklich selber drüber zimmern.

dazu kommt: je stumpfer der gegenstand, der aufschlägt, desto weniger bonus gibt die hartschale. im zweifelsfall nen normalen hammer mit zwei seiten testen, man sollte den unterschied spüren (wenn man sich traut, fest genug zu schlagen)


----------



## danielg40 (20. Juli 2012)

http://www.bergleben.de/produkt/Poc/Joint-VPD-20-Knee-Knieschoner/e_16877837.pdb10

"meiner meinung" nach, echt die beste wahl!!
Aber ich kann mich auch täuschen, daher hoffe ich ja jetzt auf erfahrungen...

die bone haben innen drinnen natürlich nicht den gleichen schaumstoff,,,da ist wenn dann noch das schaumstoff von ersten geneartion drinnen, und das auch natürlich nicht so dick#


----------



## dubbel (20. Juli 2012)

danielg40 schrieb:


> die bone haben innen drinnen natürlich nicht den gleichen schaumstoff,,,da ist wenn dann noch das schaumstoff von ersten geneartion drinnen, und das auch natürlich nicht so dick#


der unterschied zwischen vpd und pvd 2.0 ist erstens reissfestigkeit (darum geht's hier nicht) und zweitens geringere veränderungen der steifigkeit bei hohen und vor allem tiefen temperaturen. 
die schutzfunktion der beiden materialien ist gleich. 

und ansonsten drehen wir uns im kreis: 


danielg40 schrieb:


> "meiner meinung" nach, echt die beste wahl!!


warum fragst du dann? welchen sinn hat der thread, wenn du nur bestätigung suchst? 

vpd = optmale bewegungsfreiheit, komfort etc. versus hartschale = maximaler schutz. 
wie oben mehrfach erklärt. 

ende der durchsage.


----------



## ottovalvole (21. Juli 2012)

Was nützt maximale Schutz wenn er wegen Bequemlichkeit, zu warm, was weiß ich, am Rucksack baumelt?

Ich hab die 2.0 in Long, fühle mich sicher und vor allem: Sie sind so bequem das man sie auch beim Pedalieren immer tragen kann.

Ich würd Sie wieder kaufen, und da ich 10 Jahre Motorradrennen (Strasse) gefahren bin kann ich mir wohl ein bescheidenes Urteil erlauben was Sturzenergie und den damit verbundenen dauerhaften Deformationen aufs Knochengerüst angeht;-)

Grüße, TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (21. Juli 2012)

eben. 
es behauptet ja auch keiner, dass der schützer mit dem maximalen schutz der beste ist.
nur der TE scheint es darauf anzulegen.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (30. November 2012)

Ich hol den ma wieder hoch. Habe seit heute auch die VPD 2.0 long. Bisher (so getragen, n bissel gelaufen etc.) sind die ganz angenehm, wobei ich diese Aussagen alá "die spürt man gar nicht, sitzen bombenfest etc." noch nicht so ganz bestätigen kann. Kommt mir "oben" n bissel so vor, als würden sie ein wenig rutschen. 
Mag mich aber auch täuschen. Werde Sie morgen mal n bissel weiter testen, wenn se nicht so geil sind, wie angekündigt bin ich sauer...


----------



## danielg40 (30. November 2012)

Die Teile sind so BOMBE, ich bin der Überzeugung das es keine besseren gibt wo Komfort und Schutz so vereinen

Vielleicht hast die falsche Grösse


----------



## mystic83 (1. Dezember 2012)

2013 gibt's ja die poc vpd 2.0 auch mit hartschale


----------



## Pig-Mint (1. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt Marken die günstiger und besseren Schutz bieten als POC.
Ich fahre mit den 661 Evo Race mit D30 Schaum und war erstaunt bei einem Sturz was die alles abkönnen.
POC ist einfach viel zu teuer und zudem noch schlecht verarbeitet. Entweder fallen die schon nach kürzester Zeit beim Fahren auseinander oder man hat schon im Ladengeschäft beim Anprobieren mit aufgehenden Nähten zu kämpfen.
Ein Kumpel hatte POC-Schützer neu und da löste sich der Klettverschluss der Bänder schon beim zweitenmal anziehen.
Momentan fährt er wieder seine alten Schoner und die POC bleiben im Schrank.
Warum wohl ?
Kleine Anmerkung am Rande:
Maximalen Schutz bietet kein einziger Schoner.


----------



## danielg40 (1. Dezember 2012)

Natürlich gibt es maximalen Schutz,,,, es gibt kein 100% Schutz, aber maximalen Schutz gibts natürlich!

Nen LEATT BRACE ist auch maximaler Schutz für dein Nacken, mehr kannst ihn  nämlich nicht Schützen!

Also mein Pocs bin ich jetzt 1Jahr gefahren, und ich würde sagen das sie nachm waschen so gut wie Neu aussehen, keine offenen Nähte etc.!

Und ich fahre eigentlich jedes Weekend an 1-2Tagen, und einmal unter Woche ne Endurotour, und immer mit POC´s!

Teurer sind sie, ja!
Aber für diese Teile ists mir das Geld alle male Wert,
die mit der Hartschale werde ich mir auch mal anschaun...

Grüsse


----------



## Marcus_xXx (1. Dezember 2012)

Also ich bin nach dem 1. Tag mit den Dingern auch sehr angetan.. Man spürt sie minimal, sie vermitteln die ganze Zeit ein "gutes" Gefühl.

Zur evtl. schlechten Qualität: Quatsch. Man muss schon derbe der Grobmotoriker sein, um da Nähte einzureissen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie das "Out-of-the-Box" passiert sein soll.

Habe mich damit noch nicht gemault, obwohl wir heute ne kleine DH Session hatten, habe ich mich damit sicherer als vorher gefühlt..


----------



## Hale-Bopp (2. Dezember 2012)

Hallo
also zur Qualität vom Schwedenhersteller kann ich nur soviel sagen, dass ich die Bone VPD Leg nach ca. 3 Wochen wieder zurück zum Händler gebracht habe, weil sich dort der Faden auf einer Länge von 10cm verabschiedet hat, der den Kunststoffschoner mit dem Softteil verbindet.
Die minderwertige Qualität finde ich eine Frechheit in der Preisklasse.

Hab mir dann vor nem halben Jahr die TSG KneeShin-Guards gekauft und bin super zufrieden damit. Die sitzen auch besser und sind nicht so störrisch wie die aus Schweden


----------



## gempen72 (9. September 2013)

Hallo,

vielleicht ein bischen spät, aber vielleicht doch interessant für Letue, die sich neue Protektoren kaufen wollen.

Ich habe die 661 Evo von 2011. Die sind sehr bequem und gut anzuziehen. sitzen auch gut (wenn man die richtige Grösse kauft). Allerdings labbern die recht schnell aus (dann sitzen sie weniger gut ...) und sie sind nach einem Jahr an der Seit (dort wo so ein Netzstoff ist) ordentlich eingerissen. Ausserdem hat das Knie-Modell keinen seitlichen Schutz (da ist halt dieses flexible Netz - ich glaube aber, es gibt neuere Modelle mit Seitenschutz).

Ich würde mir die Dinger nicht wieder kaufen. 661 Evo sind halt auch nicht gerade günstig.


----------



## count-zero-1101 (5. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zur Pflege von POC. Hab mir die Ellbogen- und Knieschoner VPD 2.0 geholt (ohne Hartschale) und bin skeptisch, was das Waschen in der Maschine angeht. Einen Beitrag hab ich online gefunden, dass die Maschinenwäsche wohl funktioniert. Ich würde sehr ungern den viskoelastischen Schaum beschädigen, denn billig waren sie ja nicht...  Falls jemand Erfahrungsberichte hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar! Meine 661 Kyle Strait  wurden nach jedem Ausritt mit 40°C in der Maschine gewaschen, mit denen hatte ich keine Probleme.... Danke und Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (5. Juni 2014)

Ich wasche alle meine POC Sachen in der Waschmaschine. Handwasch Programm 30℃. Entweder mit Sportwaschmittel oder normales + Hygienespüler

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## count-zero-1101 (6. Juni 2014)

Danke für den Tip!


----------



## kartman (10. Februar 2017)

Wie würdest ihr den Schienbeinschutz der langen POC bezüglich Flatpedals bewerten ?
Und sind die Dinger auch was als wärmende Knielinge im Winter ? Will nicht alles 3 mal kaufen.


----------



## AndiBar361 (10. Februar 2017)

Agile schrieb:


> Race Face 2012 schützen Knie und Schienbein am besten. Leider sind die für längeres pedalieren nicht so gut.
> 
> IXS Assault Rinderknecht sind super, decken aber nicht wie die Race Face das komplette Schienbein ab. Pedalieren kann man mit denen super, Tragekomfort - TOP!
> Hier ein Review:
> ...



also bei Kumpels die die Race Face hatte, sind die Schoner beim Fahren immer runtergerutscht und haben das obere ende der Kniescheibe nicht geschützt. 
Ich habe seit über 3 Jahren die POC DH long und es sind die besten die ich jemals hatte. Ich bin mal auf einer Asphalt Straße gestürzt und einige Meter gerutscht, ein Schoner hatte dabei die ganze Zeit Bodenkontakt seitlich am Schienbein. Da ist jetzt ein sehr gut sichtbarer beschädigter Streifen aber das Material ist nicht durch! Etliche Stürze im Park haben sie auch gut überstanden und sind niemals verrutscht.
Zudem gibt es keine Schoner die bei mir besser Sitzen als die POC.

Das Antibakterielle Feature war ca nach einem Jahr weg. an einem Schoner hat sich der Stoff irgendwie leicht gedehnt, so dass am Gelenk in der Beuge ein Spalt entstand. Ich habe einfach eine Naht oben und unten hinzugefügt so dass die Protektoren innen näher zusammenrücken. Das wars aber auch schon an negativen.


----------



## Velo-X (15. Februar 2017)

kartman schrieb:


> Wie würdest ihr den Schienbeinschutz der langen POC bezüglich Flatpedals bewerten ?
> Und sind die Dinger auch was als wärmende Knielinge im Winter ? Will nicht alles 3 mal kaufen.



Ich bin begeistert und habe den Schutz auch schon mehrmals brauchen können. 
Ja, im Winter wärmen die auch.
Ich hatte noch keine Schoner die auch nur annähernd so gut sitzen wie die POC. Inzwischen haben die meisten meiner Freunde die gleichen, obwohl sie, auf Grund des Preises, alle erst andere gekauft haben.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Bob (8. August 2018)

Ich greife das Thema nochmal auf....! 
Die Frage wo zwei posts vorher gestellt wurde, ob die Länge der POC vpd 2.0 DH Long knee ausreicht um Feindkontakt mit den pins der Pedale verletzungsfrei zu überstehen....kann mir da  noch jemand aus seiner Erfahrung berichten.
Ich hab die normalen Ion K-pact zum bei mir in der Gegend rumzufahren. Aber für´n bikepark  hätte ich gerne was längeres. 
Ich habe mir diese ion  s-pact (quasi nur die Schienbeinschoner) bestellt zum probieren, aber das ist ein ziemliches gefummle bis die vernünftig unter den K-pacts sitzen. Ausserdem hat der K-pact keine Klettteil innen drinn, was mich eigentlich wundert, da die s-pact und k-pact  ja eigentlich kombinierbar sind?! Oder liege ich da falsch.

Gruß Daniel


----------

